# 2 Canadians among 98 passengers on US-chartered jet forced to land in Iran



## CougarKing (5 Sep 2014)

An outdated flight plan?

Washington Post



> *Western military charter plane lands in Iran*
> 
> An aircraft chartered by coalition forces in Afghanistan, en route from Bagram air base to Dubai, landed Friday in Bandar Abbas, Iran, after Iranian officials questioned its flight plan, U.S. officials said.
> 
> ...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Sep 2014)

The flight was delayed in departing by 3 hours....


----------



## GR66 (5 Sep 2014)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> The flight was delayed in departing by 3 hours....



Air Canada?


----------



## CougarKing (7 Sep 2014)

They've already been released. It was an embarrassing incident for FlyDubai - the charter carrier. 



> In a later statement Friday night, *State Department spokeswoman Marie Harf said that the issue had been resolved and that the plane “has departed Iran and landed in Dubai.”* The operator of the aircraft, FlyDubai, is based in the United Arab Emirates.



source: Washington Post


----------



## The_Falcon (7 Sep 2014)

FlyDubai is the carrier, but the company that chartered the flight is called DFS.  All their flights are basically contractors from the sandbox.  Most of us here believe this was deliberate since the passengers on DFS flights are usually mainly US contractors.  Commercial Emirates, FlyDubai, and Safi Airways, flights routinely transit Iranian airspace several times a day on the Dubai-Kabul route with zero incidents.


----------

